# Talked to a hot girl today



## reyes (Feb 4, 2005)

I finally just did it. She sits right next to me in algebra and we never made it past just hi's and questions about work. I twitch alot when I hear loud noises and being right next to someone when I do it is just nervwrecking. but today I just told myself Im talking to her and it came out real easy. I found that when I set my mind on one thing, it gets done. We talked and I noticed when I was getting ready to leave she hurried and put her stuff in her back and logged of her computer quick. I wanted to ask her if she felt like doing something this weekend but all I really said was what she had planned for the rest of the day and see you next week. 

TRY THIS

I found that all social anxiety is, is just having our social levels low. Yeah, it sounds just like "duh!", but when you really look at it, we have levels in our mind of all types of things. Levels of how much we love our family, levels of how good we are at things (guitar, typing, etc). If we just practice ways of trying to up our levels it really works. You have to set goals and just do them i wound up spending a hour in the weightroom today just cause I kept telling myself I am, and I felt great afterwards. Goals are a great thing to have, even the littlest ones.


----------



## Javert (Apr 30, 2006)

Good ****.


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

nice job reyes, I dont find myself nervous around hot girls but I kind of get a bit shaky (concerning voice) when I do talk to them, how do you get past this, also a biggie here, how did you find the topics to keep the conversation going with her?


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Congratulations! :yay :clap


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

Great points! You can do anything! The power is inside you if you learn how to allow it to come out.

Tip from a girl: next week ask her questions about herself, girls love to be flattered just by attention and feel like someone is interested in them!

Keep up the positive attitude!


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

Tip from a guy: Girls like challeneges, dont be easy


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Every word of that is true


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Good job!_ :yes



quietpond said:


> Tip from a girl: next week ask her questions about herself, girls love to be flattered just by attention and feel like someone is interested in them!


_I agree. Focus on showing interest in her, and not so much on trying to impress her._


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

GaryUranga said:


> Tip from a guy: Girls like challeneges, dont be easy


_Hmm...some girls might assume he's not interested if she has to work hard to get his attention and move on to someone else. That's just what I think though._


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go, Reyes! :boogie :boogie :boogie.

I guess I have that hard-to-get thing down-pat! :stu
That part isn't hard; it's the rejection I can't stand.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

GaryUranga said:


> Tip from a guy: Girls like challeneges, dont be easy


Girls like guys who take action more, first he has to actually get the girls attention before he can be a challenge......if she's not into him to begin with, what's the point of trying to challenge her value?


----------



## jessmatti (May 7, 2006)

That is awesome! As a female college student, I am always flattered when a guy flirts with me, even though I am in a commited relationship. So, keep on truckin', at the worst, you'll flatter a chick, at best, you may get a date out of it!


----------

